# little lab pup really needs home



## -joerocket- (Aug 27, 2012)

my wife asked me to post again since I told her the dog has a week. 14 week old lab pup up to date on shots. great with our dog, cat, and infant. loves water and seems like shed make a good hunting companion. she also likes to hang out on the couch with the other dog and my wife. would really appreciate some help here guys. wife will freak if I take her to a shelter.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone on here is looking for one, a rescue would be a great pup for him.


----------



## -joerocket- (Aug 27, 2012)

can you point me toward the guy looking for a pup?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

-joerocket- said:


> can you point me toward the guy looking for a pup?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1036218


----------



## -joerocket- (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

That is a sweet heart....Have you found a home for her?


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Hope she finds a home!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Where are you located at.


----------



## -joerocket- (Aug 27, 2012)

were in tomball. we haven't found a home for her yet. wife asked me to clarify that she is not our personal dog were rehoming, that she is a foster my wife picked up off the streets in east Houston at midnight (shes a vet tech and cant leave animals in the street).


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*We are looking*



-joerocket- said:


> were in tomball. we haven't found a home for her yet. wife asked me to clarify that she is not our personal dog were rehoming, that she is a foster my wife picked up off the streets in east Houston at midnight (shes a vet tech and cant leave animals in the street).


We are looking pm me


----------



## -joerocket- (Aug 27, 2012)

**bump** still have this kiddo. 4 different families have said they wanted her then backed out before even meeting her.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Man she looks like she is going to be a a lot of fun!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sure hope you have some luck today


----------



## pigkiller (Oct 26, 2009)

Wish I could take her but I have 3 already! Good luck on finding her a home!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Any luck yet? If not let me know and Ill post the pictures on my facebook and see if I can help. I wish she could come live with us but we dont have a yard.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hope you have some luck today


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Any luck today?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

You can tell she's going to be a good dog because she's sitting on the other one's head, lol I'm serious all the best dogs do that. 

I have 2 of my own and that's my limit, however I will keep my ears open for someone around here.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Did she find a home?


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dog*

Is the dog still a Available? Is so text me your number. I'm asking for a coworker.
Sammy 713 306 3574


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

Did y'all ever find her a home?


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Bump for the puppy


----------

